# Kenmore (Whirlpool) refrig ice maker problem



## redline

Look inside and see if the arm that dumps the cubes is stuck.


----------



## girltech

Your ice maker is electronically controlled.

Check the switch on the inside wall of the freezer to make sure that someone didn't accidentally shut the ice maker off.

To check the emitter and receiver open the freezer door and activate the door switch 3 times, and close the door for 2 seconds.

Open the freezer door and view the LED output code.

The light should pulse twice and then pause and then pulse twice.

Check the continuity of the fill valve at the back of the fridge.

To check the ice maker and optics receiver unplug the fridge then plug it back in.

You have 60 second to open the freezer door and view the LED output code.

For the ice maker you will have 3 pulses then a pause and then 3 pulses.

For the optics receiver you will have 4 pulses then a pause and then 4 pulses.

The emitter and receiver will be check again in this test with 2 pulses then a pause then 2 pulses.

If the system is good the light will be on for 5 seconds.

When you know what you need you can get appliance parts here.

Not having a water filter will not effect the ice maker.


----------



## lexort

Thanks for the thorough response. Last night I took a hair dryer to the fill tube, and after a while a chunk of ice dropped out. An hour or so later I had to repeat the process since the tube had refrozen. This morning I had a few batches of ice in the ice bin, and it was continuing to make ice when I left the house a couple of hours later.

So it seems a frozen fill tube was/is the culprit. The question I have now is whether this will be an on-going problem, and if so, what can I do to avoid it?


----------



## girltech

I do believe that you will have the problem again.

You should call Sears as they may have a warranty issue with this fridge.

Here is a part number for a kit that will fix the problem.

The part number is 4389174.

This is a kit that has a new fill tube and a heater kit.


----------



## lexort

The part number, 4389174, shows as "no longer available" using the link provided above. When installing this part, where do you tap into an electrical source to provide power for the heater?

Thanks again.


----------



## girltech

The wiring for the ice maker is used a source of power for the kit.

It does show that is no longer available from Partselect but whirlpool shows that it is available.

Your fridge is a Whirlpool that was made for Sears this is why I suggested you call Sears.

Sometime there is a rework that is done under a special warranty.

This will depend on the age of your fridge and the serial number.

This is the case in Canada but I don't know how Sears in the USA deals with this type of issue.


----------



## Lono

*kenmore ice maker stopped working*

I am having the exact same problem with my kenmore. I guess I need to try and mess with the fill tube. Do I need to dis-assemble the ice maker thingy to get access to the fill tube?

thanks,
lono

Parker, CO

lono33 at comcast.net


----------



## girltech

Lono 

You should not have to remove the ice maker.

Can you provide me with your model number?


----------



## Hump86

*Kenmore Ice Maker*

Hi, I'm having the same exact trouble as Lono. I replaced both emitter cards, the optics appear to be working fine according to the LED codes. The arms that rotate and release the ice work, but no ice. I suspect a line problem, but I've looked behind the unit and noticed no blockage (the lines are transperant). The water is flowing just fine from the water dispenser on the door. The filter was recently replaced.

Should I be checking the line for blockage elsewhere?

Thanks


----------



## jeff1

Hi,



> Should I be checking the line for blockage elsewhere?


Maybe at the fill elbow?...










jeff.


----------



## Hump86

*Kenmore Ice Maker Not Working*

Thanks Jeff1, I will try your suggestion this evening.


----------



## jeff1

Your welcome.....fingers are crossed that is your problem 

jeff.


----------



## SLOLIFEPILOT

*Ice maker is giving me the same problems*

I have a Kenmore 106 56546400. The other day it stopped making ice. I found the extractors in the down position frozen in small ice cubes. I removed the ice maker and removed the ice. I reinstalled the maker but nothing has happened for the last three days. I did the check described above. After I unpluged and pluged the fridge in the LED blinked three times right after I opened the door. It then went to two blinks with a pause and two blinks. Going by the info above does that indicate that the ice maker its self is bad?


----------



## charlespatel1960

can't find the switch


----------



## charlespatel1960

do all ice makers have led's and where are they located?


----------



## moonfrost

Mine did the exact same thing. I took a blow dryer, and used it to melt the ice in the tubing that feeds the ice maker. It worked great. I have not had any more trouble with it, and that has been over a year ago.


----------



## bigdog0067

Hello,

I have a Kenmore model 253.54622407 refrigerator ice maker that just stopped working.
I am getting water out of the water dispenser and I already replaced the ice maker with a new one, but still not working???
I also checked the door switch and it is ok.

Any suggestions?

Thanks
John


----------



## BayouRunner

perhaps the water valve to the icemaker? You could test is by switching the wires on the valve with the wires that go to the water dispencer. Then push the button and see if you get water in the icemaker. Also if icemaker is built in to the door sometimes the line freezes up in door. Disconnect line at door and see if you can blow through it


----------

